# Wellbutrin and Hives



## mandsu815 (Aug 6, 2003)

Has anyone experienced hives while taking Wellbutrin? I've been on it 3 weeks and started getting hives yesterday.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I don't know if this medication is prone to that sort of reaction more than any other medication (most have someone who has some allergy to it, but some are more notorious for it than others).Call the doctor and see what they say (standard proceedure for anytime this happens with any drug).K.


----------



## 17431 (May 15, 2005)

I started taking Wellbutrin in the last couple of months, I am now on 300mg daily. I havent had any problems with hives. It has helped me cut back on smoking a lot. I didnt think it would help me, just thought i would try it for a better mood, but it really has helped cut down and didnt even realize it was helping. I just got my refill today, they always give you a patient hand out on the med, the only section that a rash is noted is in the allergic reaction section. I would just call your doctor and run it by them, see what they think.Good luck


----------



## 21918 (May 16, 2005)

Generally if you get hives, the Dr. will discontinue the med causing the hives and treat the hives with benedryl. I hope you have reported your hives to your MD.


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

Hives are often a sign of an allergic reaction to medication. The dr may want to put you on a different drug so make sure you let them know.


----------



## 20796 (Jun 10, 2005)

I broke out in constant hives so badly, the slightest touch on my skin would create giant welts that would burn and last for hours. Even after stopping the medication they lasted quite a long time after, my body was 'confused', as they explained it, and was now creating hives out of nothing basically. It was a nightmare.


----------



## 14924 (Jun 13, 2005)

I started Wellbutrin 3 weeks ago. Towards the end of the 3 weeks, I definitely am feeling better, but I woke up covered in hives and itchy as can be. I stopped taking it cold turkey and within 24 hours, hives went away. My doc thinks the hives may actually be from an ingredient in the pill, maybe the dye, and not necessarily the wellbutrin. He has me starting a different version toady, so we'll see how it goes. Anyone else ever heard this?


----------



## Gret (Sep 23, 2003)

My sister started on Wellbutrin and a couple weeks later had horrible hives. She thought she had chicken pox since she never had them as a kid. She waited a couple weeks and started Wellbutrin again. I'd better tell her about this post! I don't know yet if she'll get hives again or not.


----------



## 14924 (Jun 13, 2005)

I'd be very curious as to how your sister does with it. I actually "googled" "wellbutrin+hives" and found this thread. I'm taking wellbutrin for other reasons, but IBS has been something that is an issue, but not diagnosed by a doctor.As far as the wellbutrin, I was given a generic prescription, (I believe it was made by Teva Pharmacueticals)(3)100mgs (wellbutrin SR...little, yellow pill with G 2442 on it))all 3 taken in the morning, and broke out in hives 3 weeks later to the day. I went off of it for 3 days and my doctor now has me trying the brand name wellbutrin SR,(more $$$) purple pill, 150 mgs one in the morning and 1 in the evening. Its been 2 days (4 pills) and so far no hives, but every time I itch somewhere, I look for and expect a hive! We'll see. It would be pretty interesting if it really was just fillers or dyes and not the wellbutrin itself, especially because I am seeing some benefit from it and would not like to switch around meds. Thanks for the response and I wait to hear more.


----------



## 14924 (Jun 13, 2005)

So it's been a week now, and I've had no allergic reaction. I was only off Wellbutrin(generic) for a couple of days, then the doc switched me to the Wellbutrin (Glaxo, I think) and no hives, so it appears he was right in that the fillers , dyes or something in the generic did cause the allergic reaction. I doubt it was anything else. I was covered in itchy hives, from head to toe. And I only had hives once when I was a kid(44 now), but not that bad.


----------

